# Repro Mason's CFJC Improved Butter Jar



## bobclay (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi all,

 Hadn't seen one of these on ebay in a while, but be careful, this one is a fake:

Repro CFJ Butter Jar on ebay

 Here's how to tell. Note there is no "o" between the ends of the C.  (abbreviation of Co) Also note there is no base embossing. Authentic ones will have a letter and 2 or 3 numbers on the base. Note the very smooth machined lip, unlike an authentic ground lipped jar. And also note the black band. These repros are made real well and would fool almost anyone if you didn't know what to look for.

 Here are all 3 sizes of these big reproduction jars:







 Bob


----------

